# Sous Vide - Question



## Johnny Ray (Dec 22, 2019)

I just ordered a Sous vide unit but I have a question that I’m wondering about...

How can you put meat into a Sous vide bath at 130 ish degrees for many hours and the meat be safe to eat? Doesn’t the 40* to 140* unsafe temp zone apply?

I’m new to this technique and have no clue???

Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sous vide is safe if you handle the product to be cooked safely and have a vacuum sealer Or something to create a vacuum.  There are a few variables you should be aware of Be proceeding.   If you don’t follow the proper procedures it is not safe. You can’t just throw meat into a ziplock bag and have it safely cooked at low temperatures.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 22, 2019)

The key is using a tested and proven technique, a good immersion circulator, along with the proper temperature and time. When done correctly, the sous vide method safely pasteurizes food. 

HERE is a good starter link that will give you the basics.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 22, 2019)

A vacuum isn't necessary, look up a few places and read some, a ziplock bag with the air mostly pushed out works fine, some of the cooks last multiple days lol


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2019)

Johnny Ray said:


> I just ordered a Sous vide unit but I have a question that I’m wondering about...
> 
> How can you put meat into a Sous vide bath at 130 ish degrees for many hours and the meat be safe to eat? Doesn’t the 40* to 140* unsafe temp zone apply?
> 
> ...




Read this...   http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html    ....  Doug Baldwin is the expert about sous-vide and WHY .....


....


----------



## cyderchik (Dec 22, 2019)

And this one from Cook's Illustrated.  Sous vide is essentially an LTLT pasteurization (low temp / long term or time). Totally safe as long as general food safety guidelines are adhered to. 

I did find it interesting that the article mentioned the need to sear meat cuts before going into the cooking bag....my guess is it likely kills surface bacteria.









						Is Cooking Sous Vide Safe? | Cook's Illustrated
					

In one word, yes. But to make you feel better, here's what you should know about cooking in plastic, what equipment to use, and ensuring food safety.




					www.cooksillustrated.com


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2019)

What parasites are problematic in sous vide?
					

Obviously, one should use only clean ingredients. However, especially with game and river/lake fish that's rather difficult. What are parasites that should be taken into account in sous vide cooki...




					cooking.stackexchange.com


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the information, links and such.
Looks like I’ve got some learning to do.

Thanks,
Johnny Ray


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Read this...   http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html    ....  Doug Baldwin is the expert about sous-vide and WHY .....
> 
> 
> ....


Thanks Daveomak. Awesome read. Good information.

Johnny Ray


----------

